# اشبك اصابع يديك.. وشوف انت عقلاني ولا عاطفي ..



## kajo (17 أكتوبر 2007)

*موضوع يكشف اذا انت عقلاني ولا عاطفي قبل كل شي ... هذا الاختبار مبني على دراسات .. وعليكم الانتباه جيدا للنتائج اعزائنا .. تعالوا نبدا .. 



1- بعد ما تشبك اصابع يديك مع بعض .. احفظ شكلها , وبالأخص شكل وضع اصبع الابهام في كلتا اليدين يعني مين فوق الثاني ..



1- تحذير علشان ما تفسد على نفسك الاختبار : لا تنزل تحت الا وانت متأكد انك حفظت شكلها علشان تقدر تمسك الماوس وتنزل تحت ..

--



--



--


--


--


--


--



--



--



--

--


اذا كان اصبع الابهام في اليد اليمنى فوق اصبع الابهام الذي باليد اليسرى .. فأنت ( عقلاني ) ..

وذا كان العكس بمعنى ابهام اليسرى فوق اليمنى .. فأنت شخص (((عاطفي))) .

يلا كل واحد يقول هو عقلاني ولا عاطفي .. *​


----------



## artamisss (17 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اشبك اصابع يديك.. وشوف انت عقلاني ولا عاطفي ..*

 طب انا عملتها بس انا عاطفيه جدا مش عقلانيه  ومتسرعه    كمان


----------



## fullaty (17 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اشبك اصابع يديك.. وشوف انت عقلاني ولا عاطفي ..*

انا عارفه نفسى من قبل ما اعملها 
انا طلعت عقلانيه 
ميرسى يا كاجو  على الاختبار ده​


----------



## بنت الفادى (17 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اشبك اصابع يديك.. وشوف انت عقلاني ولا عاطفي ..*

معقوله دى
لا مش ممكن ابدا
انا اطلع كده
مش مصدقه
انتو مصدقين الكلام دا
لالالالالالالا
انا عاطفيه
غريبه​:t33::t33:​


----------



## maria123 (17 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اشبك اصابع يديك.. وشوف انت عقلاني ولا عاطفي ..*

انا طلعت عقلانيه   :t19::t19:


----------



## كتكووتة (17 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اشبك اصابع يديك.. وشوف انت عقلاني ولا عاطفي ..*

انا طلعت عاطفية بس انا عارفة كدة من زمان 
على العموم دى حاجة كويسة :yahoo:
ميرسى على الموضوع ياكاجو​


----------



## kyrelloo (18 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اشبك اصابع يديك.. وشوف انت عقلاني ولا عاطفي ..*

عقلانى ؟؟؟
انت متاكد من الكلام ده ؟
على العموم الف شكر على الموضوع يا kajo 
 اللى خلى كله
 يشبك ايديه

صلى من اجلى
:99:


----------



## kajo (18 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اشبك اصابع يديك.. وشوف انت عقلاني ولا عاطفي ..*



artamisss قال:


> طب انا عملتها بس انا عاطفيه جدا مش عقلانيه  ومتسرعه    كمان



ميرسى جدا على مرورك الجميل 
واتاكدى تانى


----------



## kajo (18 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اشبك اصابع يديك.. وشوف انت عقلاني ولا عاطفي ..*



فيبى يوسف قال:


> انا عارفه نفسى من قبل ما اعملها
> انا طلعت عقلانيه
> ميرسى يا كاجو  على الاختبار ده​



ميرسى يا فيبى على المرور الجميل ده


----------



## Coptic Princess (18 أكتوبر 2007)

*انا طلعت عاطفيه :smil13::smil13::cry2::cry2:*


*لا لا لا اكيد فيه غلط دا انا حتي ارشانه :smil12::smil12:*

*شكرا علي الموضوع الجميل يا كاجو الرب يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## قلم حر (18 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اشبك اصابع يديك.. وشوف انت عقلاني ولا عاطفي ..*

كاجو :
من فين جبت الاٍختبار العلمي دا :dntknw:؟؟؟
يا ريت المصدر .
و بعد ما تجيب المصدر : يا ريت تشرح لنا ( منك أو من المصدر ) هل هناك فرق في النتيجه بين من يستخدم يده اليمنى بالشكل الأساسي و بين من يستخدم اليسرى ( الشخص الأعسر ) ؟؟
أهلا و سهلا .


----------



## kajo (18 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اشبك اصابع يديك.. وشوف انت عقلاني ولا عاطفي ..*



بنت الفادى قال:


> معقوله دى
> لا مش ممكن ابدا
> انا اطلع كده
> مش مصدقه
> ...



هنصدق يا بنت الفادى 

ههههههههههههه

عاطفيه عاطفيه  هو حد لاقى


----------



## kajo (18 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اشبك اصابع يديك.. وشوف انت عقلاني ولا عاطفي ..*



maria123 قال:


> انا طلعت عقلانيه   :t19::t19:



مبروك 

وشكرا للمرور


----------



## kajo (18 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اشبك اصابع يديك.. وشوف انت عقلاني ولا عاطفي ..*



كتكووتة قال:


> انا طلعت عاطفية بس انا عارفة كدة من زمان
> على العموم دى حاجة كويسة :yahoo:
> ميرسى على الموضوع ياكاجو​



مبروك مبروك

طلعتى عاطفيه بجد ؟


شكرا على المرورك الجميل ده

ومبروك تانى مره


----------



## kajo (18 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اشبك اصابع يديك.. وشوف انت عقلاني ولا عاطفي ..*



kyrelloo قال:


> عقلانى ؟؟؟
> انت متاكد من الكلام ده ؟
> على العموم الف شكر على الموضوع يا kajo
> اللى خلى كله
> ...



اى خدمه يا عم كيرو

شكرا لمرورك الجميل ده


----------



## kajo (18 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: Re: اشبك اصابع يديك.. وشوف انت عقلاني ولا عاطفي ..*



Coptic Princess قال:


> *انا طلعت عاطفيه :smil13::smil13::cry2::cry2:*
> 
> 
> *لا لا لا اكيد فيه غلط دا انا حتي ارشانه :smil12::smil12:*
> ...




ارشانه ارشانه ولا يهمك 

شكرا كوكبتك برنسس على المرور الجميل ده

شكرا وربنا يباركك


----------



## kajo (18 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اشبك اصابع يديك.. وشوف انت عقلاني ولا عاطفي ..*



قلم حر قال:


> كاجو :
> من فين جبت الاٍختبار العلمي دا :dntknw:؟؟؟
> يا ريت المصدر .
> و بعد ما تجيب المصدر : يا ريت تشرح لنا ( منك أو من المصدر ) هل هناك فرق في النتيجه بين من يستخدم يده اليمنى بالشكل الأساسي و بين من يستخدم اليسرى ( الشخص الأعسر ) ؟؟
> أهلا و سهلا .



وهنا اختفى كاجووووو


فين كاجو يا جماعه دوروا معايا عليه 

هههههههههههههههههههههههه


شكرا على المرور


----------



## قلم حر (18 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اشبك اصابع يديك.. وشوف انت عقلاني ولا عاطفي ..*



kajo قال:


> وهنا اختفى كاجووووو
> 
> 
> فين كاجو يا جماعه دوروا معايا عليه
> ...


لا لا لا :t19:!!!!!
أنا عاوز على الأقل مصدر يؤكد الموضوع ( مصدر موثوق ) .
أنا من فتره أقرأ أغرب المواضيع بالقسم .....و كل ما أستغرب موضوع أطلب دليل من موقع عليه ( طبعا مش منتدى ) :smil15:.
و أغلب المواضيع الغريبه ( تم تأكيدها ) و البقيه ( حذفت ) :bomb:!!
يا ريت تجيب رابط لتأكيد الموضوع الأصلي .
نحن في ( ملتقى ثقافي و علمي ) و في ( منتديات الكنيسه ) :fun_lol:!
ما تخافش : سأعطيك مهله كافيه ( يومين ) لو كنت عاوز أكتر ......راسلني .
أرجو أن لا تتجاهل الطلب :shutup22:.
ربنا يبارك حياتك :new5:.


----------



## asula (21 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اشبك اصابع يديك.. وشوف انت عقلاني ولا عاطفي ..*

انا عقلانية ؟؟
يمكن بس انا عاطفية ايضاا
اممممممممممممم 
حلو بس ما اصدق بها
شكرا على الموضع الحلو


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (21 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اشبك اصابع يديك.. وشوف انت عقلاني ولا عاطفي ..*

عاطفى و دا صح

ميرسى كتير على الموضوع


----------



## قلم حر (22 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اشبك اصابع يديك.. وشوف انت عقلاني ولا عاطفي ..*

فينك يا كاجو :dntknw:؟؟؟


----------



## kajo (22 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اشبك اصابع يديك.. وشوف انت عقلاني ولا عاطفي ..*



asula قال:


> انا عقلانية ؟؟
> يمكن بس انا عاطفية ايضاا
> اممممممممممممم
> حلو بس ما اصدق بها
> شكرا على الموضع الحلو



ميرسى على مرورك الجميل

وكذب العلماء ولو صدقوا


----------



## kajo (22 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اشبك اصابع يديك.. وشوف انت عقلاني ولا عاطفي ..*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> عاطفى و دا صح
> 
> ميرسى كتير على الموضوع





ميرسى ليكى انت على مرورك الرقيق ده


----------



## kajo (22 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اشبك اصابع يديك.. وشوف انت عقلاني ولا عاطفي ..*



قلم حر قال:


> فينك يا كاجو :dntknw:؟؟؟




فى البيت 

تامر باى خدمه


----------



## قلم حر (22 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اشبك اصابع يديك.. وشوف انت عقلاني ولا عاطفي ..*



kajo قال:


> فى البيت
> 
> تامر باى خدمه


أهلا حبيبي .
 لو عندك رابط للموضوع ( من جريده مثلا ) أو أي موقع  أو مصدر معروف .....يا ريت تحطه الرابط .
أنا ( على كل حال ) سأبحث عن تأكيد للموضوع ( أول ما يكون عندي وقت ) .
أنا بحب أوثق كل معلومه فيها غرابه .....وهذا ليس المقصود منه التشكيك بها ....بل التوثيق .
أظن اٍتك مشغول .
ربنا يبارك حياتك و يوفقك .


----------



## RAshA_83 (24 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اشبك اصابع يديك.. وشوف انت عقلاني ولا عاطفي ..*

اني طلعت عقلانية
صح اني عاطفية وحنونة ودمعتي بطرف عيني 
بس احب استخدم عقلي بمواقف معينة​


----------



## kajo (2 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: اشبك اصابع يديك.. وشوف انت عقلاني ولا عاطفي ..*



RAshA_83 قال:


> اني طلعت عقلانية
> صح اني عاطفية وحنونة ودمعتي بطرف عيني
> بس احب استخدم عقلي بمواقف معينة​




مبروك يا راشا

وشكرا على مرورك


----------



## losivertheprince (3 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: اشبك اصابع يديك.. وشوف انت عقلاني ولا عاطفي ..*

*سلام المسيح 
يالهوي انا عاطفي ههههههههههههه
تقدر تقول اني مبفكرش اساسآ ههههههههههه
ربنا يخليك يا حبي*​


----------



## kajo (4 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: اشبك اصابع يديك.. وشوف انت عقلاني ولا عاطفي ..*



losivertheprince قال:


> *سلام المسيح
> يالهوي انا عاطفي ههههههههههههه
> تقدر تقول اني مبفكرش اساسآ ههههههههههه
> ربنا يخليك يا حبي*​





الف الف مبروك يا لوسيفر

انت عاطفى عاطفى


----------



## مرمر مرمورة (4 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: اشبك اصابع يديك.. وشوف انت عقلاني ولا عاطفي ..*

انا انا 

عملتها 

بس 

طلعت

عاقلانية


----------



## K A T Y (4 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: اشبك اصابع يديك.. وشوف انت عقلاني ولا عاطفي ..*

_*عاطفية جدا جدا يا كاجوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو*_

_*شكرا ليك *_​


----------



## kajo (4 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: اشبك اصابع يديك.. وشوف انت عقلاني ولا عاطفي ..*



مرمر مرمورة قال:


> انا انا
> 
> عملتها
> 
> ...





عقلانيه عقلانيه  حد لاقى


مبروك

شكرا على مرورك


----------



## kajo (4 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: اشبك اصابع يديك.. وشوف انت عقلاني ولا عاطفي ..*



K A T Y قال:


> _*عاطفية جدا جدا يا كاجوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو*_
> 
> _*شكرا ليك *_​





مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووك

هما الصباعين حضنو بعض ومش عايزين يسيبو بعض ولا ايه
ههههههههههههههههه


شكرا على مرورك الجميل


----------



## girl of my lord (4 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: اشبك اصابع يديك.. وشوف انت عقلاني ولا عاطفي ..*

انا عاطفيه 
وده بمناسيه عيد الحب يعني
اوووووكي ميرسي علي موضوع اللذيذ ده 
happy valentine day


----------



## kajo (4 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: اشبك اصابع يديك.. وشوف انت عقلاني ولا عاطفي ..*



dolly قال:


> انا عاطفيه
> وده بمناسيه عيد الحب يعني
> اوووووكي ميرسي علي موضوع اللذيذ ده
> happy valentine day



هابى فالنتاين تو يو


مبروك على العاطفيه 

ميرسى على مرورك الرقيق ده


----------



## اني بل (7 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: اشبك اصابع يديك.. وشوف انت عقلاني ولا عاطفي ..*

ظريف، انا عملته مع كل اللي معايا في الشغل

بس ممكن نعرف  مصدر هذه الدراسة...​


----------



## kajo (7 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: اشبك اصابع يديك.. وشوف انت عقلاني ولا عاطفي ..*



Joyful Song قال:


> ظريف، انا عملته مع كل اللي معايا في الشغل
> 
> بس ممكن نعرف  مصدر هذه الدراسة...​




ميرسى على نشرك للمعلومه


----------



## jim_halim (8 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: اشبك اصابع يديك.. وشوف انت عقلاني ولا عاطفي ..*


ههههههه

أنا لو عقلاني صحيح مستحيل أعمل الكلام ده .. هههههه 

شكلك بتبعتنا يا kajo

​


----------



## †السريانيه† (8 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: اشبك اصابع يديك.. وشوف انت عقلاني ولا عاطفي ..*

عقلانيــــــــــــه


----------



## kajo (8 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: اشبك اصابع يديك.. وشوف انت عقلاني ولا عاطفي ..*



jim_halim قال:


> ههههههه
> 
> أنا لو عقلاني صحيح مستحيل أعمل الكلام ده .. هههههه
> 
> ...





هههههههههههههههههههههه

ميرسى لذكائك


----------



## kajo (8 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: اشبك اصابع يديك.. وشوف انت عقلاني ولا عاطفي ..*



†السريانيه† قال:


> عقلانيــــــــــــه



مبرووووووووووك


----------



## ra.mi62 (8 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: اشبك اصابع يديك.. وشوف انت عقلاني ولا عاطفي ..*

شكرا بس بصراحة أنا عقلاني مو عاطفي


----------



## kajo (8 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: اشبك اصابع يديك.. وشوف انت عقلاني ولا عاطفي ..*



ra.mi62 قال:


> شكرا بس بصراحة أنا عقلاني مو عاطفي





ميرسى لمرورك


----------

